#  > OVERIGE FORA >  > DE LOUNGE >  >  Playlist TMF Yearmix 2005

## Devotion

Had even nix te doen. Daarom maar even de playlist gemaakt van de TMF/SLAM yearmix van 2005
Helaas ken ik niet alle platen bij naam maar wel veel.
Ik hoop dat ik er wat mensen mee blij kan maken want heb er veel tijd in gestoken.


 :EEK!:  

01. Intro
02. Eminem - Ass like that
03. Nelly ft Tim McGraw - Over and over
04. Eminem - Mockinbird
05. Destiny's Child - Girl
06. Jesse Mc Cartney - Beautiful Soul
07. Black Eyed Peas - Don't Lie
08. Akon - Lonely
09. Snoop Dogg - Drop it like it's hot
10. 50 Cent - Outta Control
11. Mariah Carey - It's like that
12. Daddy Yankee - Gasolina
13. 50 Cent - Little bit
14. The game - How we do
15. Nadiya - Et c'est parti
16. Gwen Stafani - Rich girl
17. Rihanna - Pon da replay
18. The game - Hate it or love it
19. Mariah carey - Get your number
20. Amerie - One thing
21. Will smith - Switch
22. MVP - Mic check 1,2
23. Ricky Martin - I don't care
24. Chemical brothers - Galvanize (push the button)
25. Usher - Caught up
26. Elize - Latino
27. Ciara ft. Missy Elliot - 1 2 step
28. Justin Timberlake - Signs
29. Ciara - Touch
30. Christina Aguilera - Car Wash
31. Sean paul - Burnin'
32. Robbie Williams - Trippin'
33. Destiny's Child - Lose my breath
34. Pussycat Dolls - Don't Cha
35. Eminem - Just lose it
36. Elize - Automatic
37. Shapeshifters - Back to basic
38. A-studio - SOS
39. Akcent - Kylie
40. Madonna - Hung up
41. Rockefeller - Do it tonight
42. Missy Elliot - Lose control
43. Soul central ft Kathy brown – strings of life (Stronger on my own)
44. Faith Evans - Mesmerized
45. Inaya Day - Girl
46. Bon Garçon - Freek U
47. Audio Bullys - Shot you down
48. Davit Guetta - The world is mine
49. Tiga - You Gonna Want Me
50. Cabin crew - Star to fall
51. Supafly ft. Fishbowl - lets get down
52. Deep dish - Say hello
53. Freeloaders - So much love to give
54. Micheal Gray - The weekend
55. Armand Van Helden - My My My
56. Bob sinclair - Love generation
57. Tom Novy - Your body
58. Yes ft. Max Graham - Owner of a lonely heart
59. Dr Kucho ft Gregor Salto - Can't stop playing
60. Narcotic Thrust - When the dawn breaks
61. Studio B - I se girls
62. Gregor salto - Looking good
63. lovefreakz – shine
64. ??? naam kwijt, begint op 36:30 min. iemand ???
65. Rimini Project - A day in the sun
66. The housekeepers - Go down
67. ??? naam kwijt, begint op 37:55 min. iemand ???
68. Armand Van Helden - Into Your Eyes
69. Mylo vs. Miami Sound machine - Doctor pressure
70. Black eyed peas - Don't phunk with my heart
71. ??? naam kwijt, begint op 39:58 min. iemand ???
72. reflekt - need to feel loved
73. ??? naam kwijt, begint op 41:25 min. iemand ???
74. Uniting Nations - Out of touch
75. Dave mc Cullen - Bitch
76. Ferry Corsten - Fire
77. Lasgo - All night long
78. Armin van buuren - shivers
80. ??? naam kwijt, begint op 45:15 min. iemand ???
81. Tiesto - Just be
82. Dj Jean - Every Single Day
83. Southside Spinners - Luvstruck
84. DJ Jean - Every single day
85. Jan Vayne - Serenity (Sensation White theme)
86. Dj Jean - Feel it
87. John Marks - Update
89. Marcel woods – Advanced
90. Outro

----------


## DJ_matthias

is hij ergens online te bekijken/beluisteren? wil anders wel es meehelpen!
greetzzz

----------


## Drive inn tnt

Denk dat een aantal mensen hier wel wat aan hebben.
Hoeveel tijd heb je er in gestoken als ik het vragen mag?

----------


## Devotion

uurtje luisteren naar de mix. Daarna de nummers die ik niet direct wist nog een keer nagelopen denk zo'n anderhalf a 2 uur.

Trouwens ik heb de lijst weer even geupdate had er nog een paar gevonden.

----------


## Devotion

> is hij ergens online te bekijken/beluisteren? wil anders wel es meehelpen!
> greetzzz



Ik denk niet dat hij ergens online te beluisteren is. Hij komt zo nu en dan voorbij op TMF.

----------


## Mark-LED

[offtopic]Hij staat als torrent ergens online[/offtopic]

Heb de jaarmix geluisterd, is inderdaad leuk gedaan.

Iemand de 3FM Rabradio Jaarmix toevallig nog gehoord? Die was ook geniaal.

En ik blijf nog afwachten wanneer de Grand Mix 2005 van Ben Liebrand uitkomt, heb hem dit jaar moeten missen wegens werk..

----------


## DJ_matthias

38. A-studio - SOS
  43. Soul central ft Kathy brown  – strings of life (Stronger on my own)
  63. lovefreakz – shine
  64. 36:30 ??
  67. 37:55 ??
  71. 39:58 ??
  72. reflekt - need to feel loved
73. 41:25 ??
  78. armin van buuren shiver's(original mix)
  80. 45:15 ??
  89. marcel woods – advanced

  zo die heb ik gevonden
degene met tijd kunnen anderen mss eens zoeke?  :Smile:  nog 5 te gaan dus
greetzzzz

----------


## luc2366

kan iemand mij die mix bezorgen op 1 of andere manier? Alvast dank!

----------


## Max

> kan iemand mij die mix bezorgen op 1 of andere manier? Alvast dank!



Staat op TMF.nl onder Mediaspeler.

Althans, dat las ik op New-line, heb hem zelf (ook) nog niet kunnen vinden  :Wink:

----------


## jaspertje

zijn vast wel mensen die hem op hebben genomen

wie o wie ?


mvg jaspertje

----------


## Mark-LED

Plus leuk voor J&H, direct linken naar mp3's is door Buma/Stemra verboden, indien dit geen eigen werk is. Zie www.anti-piracy.nl maar voor meer info.

//edit: Quote FAQ anti-piracy:
Mag ik op mijn website (hyper-)links naar auteursrechtelijk beschermde         werken plaatsen?
Nee. Het aanleggen van een hyperlink is een vorm van openbaarmaking en in         het algemeen is het niet toegestaan bestanden te verveelvoudigen en         openbaar te maken zonder toestemming van de rechthebbenden. Dit betekent         dat zowel het hosten van illegale bestanden als het aanleggen van links naar         illegale bestanden niet is toegestaan.

----------

